# The chis outside for a romp (pic heavy)



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We have this neat field near our place that we can let the chis off lead at because no one else ever goes there, and although it is not fenced in, it is set off by itself because it has 40-50 food drops on all sides (steep slopes...nothings goin' to come up them, plus its in the middle of town so the likelyhood of a wild animal is almost nil), and the side that's not hilled off, its cut off by buildings other than a 10 foot entrance...so its perfect to let the little guys off lead, and is one of the ONLY places I ever do it since the field seems almost always deserted. Anyway...pics 











You *ARE* gonna let me out of this bag, aren't you?










Well...can I at least have tweats? (sorry buddy...no, and...no  poor Bryco).










Oakley very cautiously assessing the situation...










Trigger knows mom has treats...










Daddy trying to restrain the Bryco. He wanted to get down and play sooooo badly.










Exploring the perimeter and realizing they can't go anywhere...










Running around not staying still for mom...










Daddy runnin' with smishypants Oakley 


MORE TO COME....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

HAPPY SMISH!










They noticed Laurel found something stinky to roll in (she refused to run with everybody else)










And roll they did...right after a bath, too. Tsk tsk.










Yeeeehawwww says Trigger!










Run? Why, I don't do such things.










Trying to make Trig stay still for a pic...blurry...booo 










Mommy runnin' w/ her babies










Playing!










Sussin' the field out for food...ahhhhh.










We had a great time! 

We hopes you likes our adventurz!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pics!! it looks like so much fun!!
I love the first pic of the second post! Oakleys expression is too cute!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous weather and what a beautiful setting in Colorado 
Looks like you found a great place for everyone (humans too) to have a
great day.
I still can't get over how much Bryco looks like a baby Jerry... So sweet!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, looks like everyone was having an awesome time! So cute to see them out exploring and playing. They have so much fun outside! They are all very cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I still can't get over how much Bryco looks like a baby Jerry... So sweet!


Me either! :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aha yay great photos kristi poor bryco I feel for him and I gotta day u did a fab job with laurel she doesn't look like a barrel anymore


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

JRZL said:


> Great pics!! it looks like so much fun!!
> I love the first pic of the second post! Oakleys expression is too cute!!


I love it when she "smiles" like that. She had a great time once she realized that no one else was coming to rain on her parade. We can see if anyone's coming because it's between buildings and it would give us plenty of time to grab the dogs if needed...so, we are happy to have found this field as we don't have a yard! 



Jerry'sMom said:


> Gorgeous weather and what a beautiful setting in Colorado
> Looks like you found a great place for everyone (humans too) to have a
> great day.
> I still can't get over how much Bryco looks like a baby Jerry... So sweet!


I think he's gonna look a LOT like Jerry when he gets older. In pictures, you can't tell, but he has a red patch coming in over his right eye and one dripping down toward his left eye, and he has red spotting coming in through his back. It cracks me up! But their faces look a like, too...haha. His ears are red too. 



TLI said:


> Awwww, looks like everyone was having an awesome time! So cute to see them out exploring and playing. They have so much fun outside! They are all very cute!


They definitely love it. LOL Laurel just looks for food the whole time. And if anyone is coming, she will let us know ha ha. Her barker is on high alert outside. Thank you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> They definitely love it. LOL Laurel just looks for food the whole time. And if anyone is coming, she will let us know ha ha. Her barker is on high alert outside. Thank you!


High 5 Laurel! I like food too!  Sounds like she is an awesome protector! She looks like a very sweet girl. 

I had to crack up at them rolling in ickies. Mine love to do that gross mess too! :lol:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww! See men are big softies!  Great photos!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Aha yay great photos kristi poor bryco I feel for him and I gotta day u did a fab job with laurel she doesn't look like a barrel anymore


Hahahaha I know. She is much more agile now too. She still has maybe a pound and a half to go, but we are getting there. She was 21 lbs to start off when I met hubby (she ran around in the woods all day and ate dead things I think hahahaha, and ate the poodle's food that she lived with, too), and is down to about 12.8 lbs. She hates me for it because she knows the decrease in food control happened when mommy came around, but she is SO MUCH healthier now. Her nails were also almost half an inch long (she was a NASTY creature if you even got near them so eventually hubby just gave up), but we have them down to about a bit less than 1/4 of an inch now and we used Tracy's nailgrinder trick the other day and it worked wonders for her. They finally don't click! Haha I wish she liked her mommy cuz her mommy tries to make her healthy, but she isn't having any of it lol. Oh well. Eventually I think she'll get over her bitter betty syndrome


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol you make n laugh I love laurel she just seems like she has a huge attitude lol 

I did daisys nails yesterday she's finally learnt if she doesn't wriggle it's quicker I no longer do them when she's sleeping haha


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

looks like evryone had a fun day  great pics your lil ones are just beautiful x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> awww! See men are big softies!  Great photos!


hehe yes...my 6'5" husband LOVES the chis. He is a total sucker for all of them. Part of why I love him so darn much!



edel said:


> looks like evryone had a fun day  great pics your lil ones are just beautiful x


Thank you! They did seem to have a great time


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics! 

I love it when they find something to roll in, i know its prob summat yucky but its so sweet seeing them rolling like that!

Looks like a lovely setting there x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pics, looks lovely there!
I love wee Bryco sitting with his dad, so teeny and cute as a button!
Think they all had fun by the looks of it. x


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a good time, other than Bryco. Poor baby. Its tough being the littliest.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

great pics they look like they are having a great time


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

What fantastic pics!! Looks like you all had a blast!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww they are so adorable! That looks like a lot of fun  Your husband seems to be just as playful with the doggies as mine! He's so silly. Thanks for sharing your day!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, they are all so beautiful, Kristi. What a wee little doll Bryco is! I just want to give them all kisses. Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing them. I'm glad you all had fun.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

How fun! Looks like you had a wonderful day to play - all of you!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh what fun!! Looks like a great area for them to let loose & RUN! Too funny Laurel doesn't like to run with the other pups - she's too good for that stuff.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Awww! Soo gorgeous I love seeing walkies pics... they look like they had so much fun off lead.. bless poor Bryco couldn't join in lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

wow looks like they had a blast


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice pictures!


----------

